# Realhotstuff removed all flashcards



## showerhead88 (Jan 26, 2015)

Does anybody know if they're restocking or if the site is just closing down or something?


----------



## Skeet1983 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hmm, I see it too, that is weird. I was able to order a Gateway from them and I got it a few days ago.


----------



## HEX1GON (Jan 26, 2015)

Probably got in trouble like DX did. Who knows...


----------



## Plstic (Jan 26, 2015)

their .hk site still has flashcarts. It's sad to see a great supplier in the US go away.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 26, 2015)

lol. Looks like I bought mine just in the nick of time it seems. Had I waited another month, it would have been gone. I wouldn't really be able to afford to buy it from somewhere else. Got mine second hand and the user I bought it from bought his from this site. Had I instead tried to save up to buy direct, I would have ended up waiting till February and came back to find this... Would have been pissed.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 26, 2015)

dazemc said:


> What is the point of this thread?


I'm not sure either. Maybe... now bear with me on this, but maybe, _just_ maybe it is to inform everyone???    /sarcasm


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 26, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 26, 2015)

I almost ordered from them (planned to order tomorrow). Lucky me!


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh dear. I hope they fulfill my order.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

HOLY DID I LOST MY MONEY ????

what did I lost 100$ for sky3ds ???

So i will never have it from them I have ordered 23 January..


----------



## viral777 (Jan 26, 2015)

aw, this is sad. I've been ordering stuff from them for like the past 6 or so years. Sad to see such a great and local company go. ;__;


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> HOLY DID I LOST MY MONEY ????


 
You might be able to do a chargeback with your bank/credit card company. I'm looking into doing this myself if nothing arrives in the mail this week.


----------



## showerhead88 (Jan 26, 2015)

If you've ordered from their site, just check your emails for the tracking information to see where your orders are


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> You might be able to do a chargeback with your bank/credit card company. I'm looking into doing this myself if nothing arrives in the mail this week.


 
But I paid and they still no ship the sky3ds..

*Date* *Order #* *Amount* *Status* 
1/23/2015 XXXXX  $82.85 New


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 26, 2015)

Send them emails immediately. If there's bo response or cooperation within a couple of days I'd contact the bank / CC company.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> But I paid and they still no ship the sky3ds..


 
How late last Friday did you order it? When I last ordered from them they didn't ship anything out until Monday.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 26, 2015)

whew i just ordered two gateways! they are already in transit though.


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2015)

seriously can't people post in the proper section?
this is the 5th thread I move this morning


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> How late last Friday did you order it? When I last ordered from them they didn't ship anything out until Monday.


 
18h

I just lost 100$ holy shit... Never trust online again.

I am fucking sad now.


----------



## cracker (Jan 26, 2015)

This is very sad news. I hope there will be some information on what happened. It's surprising they were able to last this long in the US.


----------



## jonthedit (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> I just lost 100$ holy shit... Never trust online again.


 
No you did not.
RHS will refund you worst case scenario.
They are not the type to run away.

Give it a week.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> No you did not.
> RHS will refund you worst case scenario.
> They are not the type to run away.
> 
> Give it a week.


 
I hope so..
Since they dont sell sky3ds anymore



Monty Kensicle said:


> You might be able to do a chargeback with your bank/credit card company. I'm looking into doing this myself if nothing arrives in the mail this week.


 
I have paid my mastercard in the 24...  
..


----------



## jonthedit (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> I hope so..
> Since they dont sell sky3ds anymore


 
All of "what happened" is just speculation. Wait for an announcement.
They will either fulfill orders that were purchased before the pull or refund them.
This only means they will not take new orders.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> All of "what happened" is just speculation. Wait for an announcement.
> They will either fulfill orders that were purchased before the pull or refund them.
> This only means they will not take new orders.


 
I hope you are right.


----------



## viral777 (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> I just lost 100$ holy shit... Never trust online again.
> 
> I am fucking sad now.


 
nah I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> I hope you are right.


 

Honestly, realhotstuff has been around since before I started out here, back in 2009. They are one of the most solid retailers in the United States. Your money and investment will be fine, and in the worst case, they'll refund you, as others have mentioned.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 26, 2015)

I also placed a decent-sized order this past Friday (1/23), and I really hope they ship it out tomorrow. I doubt we'll lose money on our recent orders though. Worse case Ontario they'll either refund if they can't fulfill the order, or our banks will issue reversals if RHS turns sketch.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

What is funny, there still the animated Flash Card with the RHS logo..


----------



## Tank Dempsey (Jan 26, 2015)

I got my Gateway from RHS a couple of months ago. I guess the cops were up their ass.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 26, 2015)

I just emailed usar4.com to see if they have stock left in the US. If they do, I'll just go ahead and buy a gateway off them. I don't care that support doesn't work yet. Better have one ready then be sorry later on when there won't be any more resellers in the US...


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I just emailed usar4.com to see if they have stock left in the US. If they do, I'll just go ahead and buy a gateway off them. I don't care that support doesn't work yet. Better have one ready then be sorry later on when there won't be any more resellers in the US...


 
Thats good for ya.
Me I have just to wait for an answer from RHS. and If they refund. That could be great if someone do a trust site list in gbatemp for gateway and sky3ds..


----------



## gudenau (Jan 26, 2015)

My cart still has "Gateway" in it. :-/


----------



## Zaide (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> I just lost 100$ holy shit... Never trust online again.
> 
> I am fucking sad now.


They might refuse. I had an order get lost in the mail from their Hong Kong site and they flat out refused. Kept telling me "wait another week". After about 3 months of that shit I called the bank and had them do a chargeback.

It's now been over a year and I still never got that package.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Zaide said:


> They might refuse. I had an order get lost in the mail from their Hong Kong site and they flat out refused. Kept telling me "wait another week". After about 3 months of that shit I called the bank and had them do a chargeback.
> 
> It's now been over a year and I still never got that package.


 
But I have paid my credit card do I still can ask chargeback?


----------



## Zaide (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> But I have paid my credit card do I still can ask chargeback?


I don't see why not. You'd have to call the bank and ask though.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 26, 2015)

Drako, I'd wait. Since you _just_ placed the order this past Friday, they should ship it out tomorrow since they don't ship on weekends.

If you don't get a shipping confirmation e-mail from them tomorrow, I'd try calling them (609-945-3779) Tuesday morning or fill out their contact form and ask about your order. If you hear nothing by the end of the week and haven't received anything by then, maybe consider starting the reversal process.

edit: another USA number for RHS, toll free at 888-242-6489


----------



## LoneGrenade (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow, I've been using RHS for years, its a shame they may be shutting down. I'm just glad I received my GW before all this happened. (Which is damn lucky, as I bought it days ago)


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

2skies said:


> Drako, I'd wait. Since you _just_ placed the order this past Friday, they should ship it out tomorrow since they don't ship on weekends.
> 
> If you don't get a shipping confirmation e-mail from them tomorrow, I'd try calling them (609-945-3779) Tuesday morning or fill out their contact form and ask about your order. If you hear nothing by the end of the week and haven't received anything by then, maybe consider starting the reversal process.


 
Thanks for this, I appreciate it.
This sound possible.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 26, 2015)

No problem, bro  Good vibes to you as we wait for our Friday orders!


----------



## weatMod (Jan 26, 2015)

Don't they have like 2 sites though? RHS and realhot stuff 2?
Are they both not selling cards now?


----------



## 2skies (Jan 26, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Don't they have like 2 sites though? RHS and realhot stuff 2?
> Are they both not selling cards now?


 

They have a Hong Kong-based sales division at realhotstuff.hk, they ship DHL for anything over $50, and Gateways on there are currently $65.  It only appears that their US operation is closing.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

2skies said:


> They have a Hong Kong-based sales division at realhotstuff.hk, they ship DHL for anything over $50, and Gateways on there are currently $65. It only appears that their US operation is closing.


 
If only I would know that this one exist.


----------



## Garou (Jan 26, 2015)

2skies said:


> They have a Hong Kong-based sales division at realhotstuff.hk, they ship DHL for anything over $50, and Gateways on there are currently $65. It only appears that their US operation is closing.


 
Are you telling me that it is still safe to order from the HK site?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

parkour said:


> Are you telling me that it is still safe to order from the HK site?


 
http://web.archive.org/web/20150113225904/http://www.realhotstuff.com/
RIP Flashcard RHS - 2015-01-25


----------



## luney (Jan 26, 2015)

Damn that sucks. I was just about to order 2 more gateways and 2 sky3ds's. I was waiting for them to have the DSTwo+ so I could order 2 of them as well.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 26, 2015)

HEX1GON said:


> Probably got in trouble *like DX did*. Who knows...


 

What happened with them?


----------



## Garou (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20150113225904/http://www.realhotstuff.com/
> RIP Flashcard RHS - 2015-01-25


No, I meant this http://www.realhotstuff.hk/Gateway-3DS-_p_96.html
2skies mentioned that maybe only their US branch closing, but not the HK branch
or should I play safe by ordering from YeahGeek? BTW I'm in Southeast Asia


----------



## HEX1GON (Jan 26, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> What happened with them?


 
They got introuble for selling flashcarts. Just like fake/look alike iPhones.


----------



## enarky (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Thats good for ya.
> Me I have just to wait for an answer from RHS. and If they refund. That could be great if someone do a trust site list in gbatemp for gateway and sky3ds..


RHS has been around forever, you'll either get your goods or you'll get a refund. Also, there's http://shoptemp.net.


----------



## HEX1GON (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Thats good for ya.
> Me I have just to wait for an answer from RHS. and If they refund. That could be great if someone do a trust site list in gbatemp for gateway and sky3ds..


 
There's official resellers list on Gateway's website :\


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 26, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> What happened with [dealextreme]?



Nothing really. Paypal just decided no more flash carts and it seemed like DX were getting more money selling $5 plastic widgets, as people really trust/like paypal for reasons I can barely fathom they then dropped flash carts to keep paypal.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

HEX1GON said:


> There's official resellers list on Gateway's website :\


 
RSH is on Gateway Official website -_-


----------



## sychotix (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> RSH is on Gateway Official website -_-



Because they are trusted. If you ordered one, they will probably still fulfill that order. Otherwise, they will send you a refund.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

sychotix said:


> Because they are trusted. If you ordered one, they will probably still fulfill that order. Otherwise, they will send you a refund.


 
Good point.


----------



## migles (Jan 26, 2015)

realhotstuff.hk is also closed!


----------



## blindseer (Jan 26, 2015)

RHS.hk is coming up as Store is Closed, so they both are gone now? geese I bought my dstwo and just 2 weeks ago my gateway from them, dat sucks.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

migles said:


> realhotstuff.hk is also closed!


 
realhotstuff.com is not closed.

Only shit if they close the .com .. I will lost sky3ds + money


----------



## migles (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> realhotstuff.com is not closed.
> 
> Only shit if they close the .com .. I will lost sky3ds + money


 
stop freaking out, i boguht my cards from there they are trusted and supportive, they made me a cool deal with shipping i even sent her my card info in a ticket and i didnt get money stolen..

either they are busy to give the refund of all costumers that recently purcahsed or they gonna send you the stuff...
stop worring\complaining give it a few days or just ask your bank for charge back....


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

migles said:


> stop freaking out, i boguht my cards from there they are trusted and supportive, they made me a cool deal with shipping i even sent her my card info in a ticket and i didnt get money stolen..
> 
> either they are busy to give the refund of all costumers that recently purcahsed or they gonna send you the stuff...
> stop worring\complaining give it a few days or just ask your bank for charge back....


 
The only problem is I dont know how to do a charge back..

edit: Then why they dont message me back since 23..


----------



## Garou (Jan 26, 2015)

migles said:


> realhotstuff.hk is also closed!


Ouch. Any suggestion for Asian based resellers?
Is YeahGeek any good? Not quite familiar with all other resellers in the gateway site beside those 2


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 26, 2015)

Damn, arent I lucky.

I ordered from them the minute the deal came up and it got shipped same day. Ill be getting it today in the mail.(Sky3ds and Gateway).


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Is anyone there that have send a message to realhotstuff from 23 to 26 got a message back.


----------



## migles (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> The only problem is I dont know how to do a charge back..
> 
> edit: Then why they dont message me back since 23..


because its weekend? i remember about some days they didnt answer, just give it a couple days

you dont know how to do a charge back? pick up your phone and call your bank, or go into the bank and ask there... tell them the online shop you bought stuff just disappeared or something like that... or report that you was scammed...


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

migles said:


> because its weekend? i remember about some days they didnt answer, just give it a couple days
> 
> you dont know how to do a charge back? pick up your phone and call your bank, or go into the bank and ask there... tell them the online shop you bought stuff just disappeared or something like that... or report that you was scammed...


 
I might try that tommorow if RHS keep being silent.


----------



## migles (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> I might try that tommorow if RHS keep being silent.


 
maybe the store boss\owner died and they are dealing with his death, why don't you let people have a funeral >:C
or maybe hes just get a car accident and in is a coma >:C
who knows~~

they are not the type of people to ignore costumers :C when i found my ez iv had a problem they even asked me if i wanted to send them the card and get a refund >:C


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

migles said:


> maybe the store boss\owner died and they are dealing with his death, why don't you let people have a funeral >:C
> or maybe hes just get a car accident and in is a coma >:C
> who knows~~
> 
> they are not the type of people to ignore costumers :C when i found my ez iv had a problem they even asked me if i wanted to send them the card and get a refund >:C


 
Ok I'll wait to Friday.


----------



## cracker (Jan 26, 2015)

migles said:


> maybe the store boss\owner died and they are dealing with his death, why don't you let people have a funeral >:C
> or maybe hes just get a car accident and in is a coma >:C
> who knows~~
> 
> they are not the type of people to ignore costumers :C when i found my ez iv had a problem they even asked me if i wanted to send them the card and get a refund >:C



Hmmm... In 2012, that DID happen.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

cracker said:


> Hmmm... In 2012, that DID happen.


 
Now 2015. We will know what will happen. Soon or later.


----------



## 2skies (Jan 26, 2015)

They cancelled my order this morning. I placed it on Friday. 

It looks like they're just cancelling all the orders placed since the Gateway went on sale for $58.50. DAG NABBIT! 

Now where do I buy my flashcarts from in the US? =/


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

2skies said:


> They cancelled my order this morning. I placed it on Friday.
> 
> It looks like they're just cancelling all the orders placed since the Gateway went on sale for $58.50. DAG NABBIT!
> 
> ...


My Order i still in "NEW"
Did you get refund?
edit :Mine is canceled too but no refund


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> The only problem is I dont know how to do a charge back..
> 
> edit: Then why they dont message me back since 23..


You really need to chill out. You'll get your refund.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> You really need to chill out. You'll get your refund.


 
Ok


----------



## 2skies (Jan 26, 2015)

Any suggestions on an actual legit US place to buy Gateway/R4i cards now that RHS has screwed us? 



xdrako23x said:


> My Order i still in "NEW"
> Did you get refund?
> edit :Mine is canceled too but no refund


 

No, I didn't get a refund yet. I contacted them and asked why they cancelled my order and when I should expect to see a reversal of charges; I'll update here accordingly.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

2skies said:


> Any suggestions on an actual legit US place to buy Gateway/R4i cards now that RHS has screwed us?


 
Same thing for me. But since Nds-card.com is a trusted gbatemp source.. in canadian money : 
*:* 
CAD123.74 for sky3ds 
Thats high


----------



## IRAGEDandQUIT (Jan 26, 2015)

*Are you people totally blind? There are a ton of OFFICIAL resellers in the USA, not just RHS. http://ModChipsDirect.com is in the USA and all my orders have always shipped fast without any issue, and unlike some resellers you actually get a warranty and can return stuff regardless.*

*It sucks about RHS but there are many other sellers inside the USA that have the same prices, so I don't know why everyone is crying about one reseller in the USA when there are obviously plenty to choose from. Being that they all take credit cards and that ALL credit cards have fraud protection you really have zero to worry about.*


*For the lazy people..........*

*Sky3DS- http://www.modchipsdirect.com/sky3ds.html*

*Gateway- http://www.modchipsdirect.com/gateway-3ds.htm*


----------



## 2skies (Jan 26, 2015)

IRAGEDandQUIT said:


> ...*there are many other sellers inside the USA that have the same prices, so I don't know why everyone is crying about one reseller in the USA when there are obviously plenty to choose from...*


 
That's the problem - they're *NOT* the same prices.  RHS was selling Gateways at $58.50. MCD sells at $64.99, and they don't have R4i Gold devices for $12.99 either.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

IRAGEDandQUIT said:


> *Are you people totally blind? There are a ton of OFFICIAL resellers in the USA, not just RHS. http://ModChipsDirect.com is in the USA and all my orders have always shipped fast without any issue, and unlike some resellers you actually get a warranty and can return stuff regardless.*
> 
> *It sucks about RHS but there are many other sellers inside the USA that have the same prices, so I don't know why everyone is crying about one reseller in the USA when there are obviously plenty to choose from. Being that they all take credit cards and that ALL credit cards have fraud protection you really have zero to worry about.*
> 
> ...


 
US only...


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

We are unable to fulfill your order. We are no longer carrying gaming cartridges in our store. We have canceled and issued a full refund. Refunds can take up to 3 - 7 business days to show. We do apologize for any inconvenience caused.

Sent: Monday, January 26, 2015 11:16 AM
Subject: Re: Order Cancelled

edit: 3 -7 day... Now I have to wait in my credit to show it..


----------



## 2skies (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> We are unable to fulfill your order. We are no longer carrying gaming cartridges in our store. We have canceled and issued a full refund. Refunds can take up to 3 - 7 business days to show. We do apologize for any inconvenience caused...


 

Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## IRAGEDandQUIT (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> US only...


You are blind. 

ModChipsDirect.com ships internationally, I know this for fact as I told my good friend from Canada to order from there and he got his order in a few days via DHL Express.




2skies said:


> That's the problem - they're *NOT* the same prices. RHS was selling Gateways at $58.50. MCD sells at $64.99, and they don't have R4i Gold devices for $12.99 either.



They were only that price because they were dying (closing up shop) and trying to move stock, normal price was $68.50 or something at RHS last time I checked, before they closed up without any warning. In regards to R4i Gold, $14.99 vs $12.99, not a huge difference, after shipping it might be the same price in the end, although that doesn't matter anymore since RHS is dead.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

IRAGEDandQUIT said:


> You are blind.
> 
> ModChipsDirect.com ships internationally, I know this for fact as I told my good friend from Canada to order from there and he got his order in a few days via DHL Express.
> .


 
Where is the button to change US$ To CAD$


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2015)

WCRepairs...

Their shipping updates are a little shifty, but I got my Gateway in 3 days..

:edit: They're out of stock. MY BAD


and... xdrako23x, I told you.


----------



## migles (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> We are unable to fulfill your order. We are no longer carrying gaming cartridges in our store. We have canceled and issued a full refund. Refunds can take up to 3 - 7 business days to show. We do apologize for any inconvenience caused.
> 
> Sent: Monday, January 26, 2015 11:16 AM
> Subject: Re: Order Cancelled
> ...


 
see i told you they would refund you... you need to relax dude, get out of internet go to a forest, sit on the ground on the middle of the forest and do yoga, then come back!


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

migles said:


> see i told you they would refund you... you need to relax dude, get out of internet go to a forest, sit on the ground on the middle of the forest and do yoga, then come back!


 
1yeard back I was in a forest before changing home. Ah good old days.


----------



## migles (Jan 26, 2015)

IRAGEDandQUIT said:


> *Are you people totally blind? There are a ton of OFFICIAL resellers in the USA, not just RHS. http://ModChipsDirect.com is in the USA and all my orders have always shipped fast without any issue, and unlike some resellers you actually get a warranty and can return stuff regardless.*
> 
> *It sucks about RHS but there are many other sellers inside the USA that have the same prices, so I don't know why everyone is crying about one reseller in the USA when there are obviously plenty to choose from. Being that they all take credit cards and that ALL credit cards have fraud protection you really have zero to worry about.*
> 
> ...


 
that example of stores you shared sucks D: 3 or 4 cards for 3ds\ds, there is no gba stuff or slot 2 cards.. a few modchips but nothing much..


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

Costello said:


> seriously can't people post in the proper section?
> this is the 5th thread I move this morning


 
 They don't search....



migles said:


> that example of stores you shared sucks D: 3 or 4 cards for 3ds\ds, there is no gba stuff or slot 2 cards.. a few modchips but nothing much..


 

This section of the forum is for 3ds. So yes, modchipsdirect fits its purpose for sharing here.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> They don't search....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We are in online store and purchase.


----------



## migles (Jan 26, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> This section of the forum is for 3ds. So yes, modchipsdirect fits its purpose for sharing here.


 
this section of forum is for 3ds? are you sure?


----------



## IRAGEDandQUIT (Jan 26, 2015)

migles said:


> that example of stores you shared sucks D: 3 or 4 cards for 3ds\ds, there is no gba stuff or slot 2 cards.. a few modchips but nothing much..


 


Or you are a complete idiot and don't read, like half the people on this thread saying there are no US resellers. ModChipsDirect only stocks the most popular stuff, like it says on the websites main page..........

"Here at ModChipsDirect our goal is simple, to stock the hottest selling mod products on the market. We are not interested in selling a million different solutions, just the best ones!"


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

IRAGEDandQUIT said:


> You are a complete idiot


 
seriously
DHL Express (2-5 days) - $19.99 for your modshipdirect... and http://www.r4is.com/sky3ds-flashcart-playing-3ds-games-on-latest-3ds-xl3ds2ds-firmware-p-16.html http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=564 is freeshipping


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 26, 2015)

migles said:


> this section of forum is for 3ds? are you sure?


 

hahaha my bad, I didnt' realize it redirects to another section.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 26, 2015)

Thread title is wrong. It should be "Realhotstuff removed all flashcards *again*"
This happened before a couple of years ago when DS flashcarts were hot.


----------



## IRAGEDandQUIT (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> seriously
> DHL Express (2-5 days) - $19.99 for your modshipdirect... and http://www.r4is.com/sky3ds-flashcart-playing-3ds-games-on-latest-3ds-xl3ds2ds-firmware-p-16.html http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=564 is freeshipping


 

Your comparing first class shipping to DHL Express, remind me again who's the idiot? You obviously have no idea what you are talking about as the difference is night and day, of course it's going to cost more. Actually that's a really good rate for that kind of shipping. 

If you didn't know, and at least from USA to Canada, First Class is like 8-14 days whereas DHL Express is 2-3 days.

The site you listed R4is is $8 MORE than ModChipsDirect for a Sky3DS, so you are really paying $12 for DHL Express (compared to r4is), so for that kind of speed I would pay the $12 more, if I was in Canada anyway. Thankfully I am in the USA so I get shipping from ModChipsDirect for $4.50


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

IRAGEDandQUIT said:


> Your comparing first class shipping to DHL Express, remind me again who's the idiot? You obviously have no idea what you are talking about as the difference is night and day, of course it's going to cost more. Actually that's a really good rate for that kind of shipping.
> 
> If you didn't know, and at least from USA to Canada, First Class is like 8-14 days whereas DHL Express is 2-3 days.
> 
> The site you listed R4is is $8 MORE than ModChipsDirect for a Sky3DS, so you are really paying $12 for DHL Express (compared to r4is), so for that kind of speed I would pay the $12 more, if I was in Canada anyway. Thankfully I am in the USA so I get shipping from ModChipsDirect for $4.50


 
DHL Express (2-5 days) - $19.99


----------



## migles (Jan 26, 2015)

IRAGEDandQUIT said:


> Your comparing first class shipping to DHL Express, remind me again who's the idiot? You obviously have no idea what you are talking about as the difference is night and day, of course it's going to cost more. Actually that's a really good rate for that kind of shipping.
> 
> If you didn't know, and at least from USA to Canada, First Class is like 8-14 days whereas DHL Express is 2-3 days.
> 
> The site you listed R4is is $8 MORE than ModChipsDirect for a Sky3DS, so you are really paying $12 for DHL Express (compared to r4is), so for that kind of speed I would pay the $12 more, if I was in Canada anyway. Thankfully I am in the USA so I get shipping from ModChipsDirect for $4.50


 
dude you joined today, and so far the 4 posts you did are to insult someone....


----------



## IRAGEDandQUIT (Jan 26, 2015)

migles said:


> dude you joined today, and so far the 4 posts you did are to insult someone....


 

Maybe so, but people just post nonsense without doing any research or post things without any proof, it's ridiculous. How many people in this thread alone are crying about not being able to buy a Sky or Gateway in the USA because RHS is closed, when in fact there are a dozen resellers in the USA selling them for the same price.

I was simply trying to make a point that there are plenty of resellers in the USA and linked to one I use and all anyone did was post "sucks due to limited products" or complain about international shipping prices (even though I was talking about USA customers in the first place).

How can you compare First Class Shipping to DHL World Wide Express? That type of person obviously has no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## alpha_noj (Jan 26, 2015)

This is a shame,  loved using RHS. Luckily I ordered last week, and since I live in state got the package next day. Ordered all of my DS carts from them too.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

IRAGEDandQUIT said:


> Maybe so, but people just post nonsense without doing any research or post things without any proof, it's ridiculous. How many people in this thread alone are crying about not being able to buy a Sky or Gateway in the USA because RHS is closed, when in fact there are a dozen resellers in the USA selling them for the same price.
> 
> I was simply trying to make a point that there are plenty of resellers in the USA and linked to one I use and all anyone did was post "sucks due to limited products" or complain about international shipping prices (even though I was talking about USA customers in the first place).
> 
> How can you compare First Class Shipping to DHL World Wide Express? That type of person obviously has no idea what they are talking about.


 
People dont care about time shipping, they care about how much it cost in total..
edit: modchipdirect does not convert money in their site.. So where is the button to change $us to $cad
I will wait to have 20$ more and will buy it in nds-card.com


----------



## Glisern (Jan 26, 2015)

It's moments like this I LOVE living in Norway. Were you have 100% ownership of everything you buy, and you may modify it as you wish, keep game copies as you wish (your own, but we stretch it) and stuff like flashcarts is allowed based on the legal things it can do, not illegal. 
Can the cart run homebrew? no, but it can play illegal games. Not allowed.     Can the cart run homebrew? Yes, it can also play pirated games. Allowed


----------



## sblast3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Glad that I got mine before this happened!  Wonder if this has to do with the new Lobbying Firm.

RIP Real Hot Stuff


----------



## TheNeck (Jan 26, 2015)

alpha_noj said:


> This is a shame, loved using RHS. Luckily I ordered last week, and since I live in state got the package next day. Ordered all of my DS carts from them too.


 
yeah me too, now i have to find another site to order from


----------



## Shad0wninja (Jan 26, 2015)

Damn, just orderedmy first gateway from them too and they emailed me saying they cancelled the order. I need to find a new place that was as cheap with quick shipping


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Shad0wninja said:


> Damn, just orderedmy first gateway from them too and they emailed me saying they cancelled the order. I need to find a new place that was as cheap with quick shipping


 
You still need to wait one week for the refund.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jan 26, 2015)

RIP RealHotStuff

Such a great shop even if it cost me more then other places, was hesitant ordering my DSTWO and they helped me out.
Ordered my Gateway back in December, was thinking of buying a sky3ds for my XL for ease of use but now I can't.


----------



## LoneGrenade (Jan 26, 2015)

I went back to the site, they have a disclaimer at the top.

*"**We are no longer carrying gaming cartridges in our store. Any orders that have not been fulfilled have been canceled and a full refund issued. We apologize for any inconvenience caused."*

The HK site is down as well just saying *"**STORE IS CLOSED"*


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

LoneGrenade said:


> I went back to the site, they have a disclaimer at the top.
> 
> *"**We are no longer carrying gaming cartridges in our store. Any orders that have not been fulfilled have been canceled and a full refund issued. We apologize for any inconvenience caused."*
> 
> The HK site is down as well just saying *"**STORE IS CLOSED"*


 
Why did they not ship their last order before doing that.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 26, 2015)

probably because they are being sued or something along those lines


----------



## LoneGrenade (Jan 26, 2015)

Their warehouse may have even been raided, nobody knows though.


----------



## RandomUser (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> People dont care about time shipping, they care about how much it cost in total..
> edit: modchipdirect does not convert money in their site.. So where is the button to change $us to $cad
> I will wait to have 20$ more and will buy it in nds-card.com


Your credit card should allow you to pay in USD, but there is a currency exchange fee associated with it. My guess is that since Sky3DS is $84.99 on modchipsdirect, based on that, in CAD would be $105.78. Plus you would need to factor in the exchange rate and shipping cost. It still might be cheaper even with the exchange rate and shipping, but cannot say for sure. You would have to call your credit card issuer or Bank and find out what is their exchange rate is. Someone posted on here that modchipsdirect ships internationally, but I do not know for sure if they do or not, however I didn't have any problem ordering from them.


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> WCRepairs...
> 
> Their shipping updates are a little shifty, but I got my Gateway in 3 days..
> 
> ...


 
They have 1 in stock, when did you order yours?


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, this is a revolting development

RIP RHS


----------



## caffolote (Jan 26, 2015)

So I got my ordered shipped a few days ago, how much longer until my pending transaction becomes complete?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> They have 1 in stock, when did you order yours?


2 months ago.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 26, 2015)

caffolote said:


> So I got my ordered shipped a few days ago, how much longer until my pending transaction becomes complete?


 

If it was being processed over the weekend, you likely gotten an email by now that the order has been canceled. 

If it was processed before the weekend and shipped, you will likely get a tracking info later today or by tomorrow.


----------



## caffolote (Jan 26, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> If it was being processed over the weekend, you likely gotten an email by now that the order has been canceled.
> 
> If it was processed before the weekend and shipped, you will likely get a tracking info later today or by tomorrow.


 
I ordered on January 23rd and it says it got delivered but I havent checked my mail yet. Should I expect the transaction to be complete tomorrow?


----------



## VashTS (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Why did they not ship their last order before doing that.


 

I think I was the last order, 01/23, just got it today. wow i feel lucky.


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 26, 2015)

I ordered mine on the 24th, they should've shipped them out.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

VashTS said:


> I think I was the last order, 01/23, just got it today. wow i feel lucky.


 
But I ordered on 23


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 26, 2015)

caffolote said:


> I ordered on January 23rd and it says it got delivered but I havent checked my mail yet. Should I expect the transaction to be complete tomorrow?


 
You should just check your email. If your order was canceled you would have an email stating that the order was canceled, otherwise your going to get your items in the mail.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 26, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> If it was being processed over the weekend, you likely gotten an email by now that the order has been canceled.
> 
> If it was processed before the weekend and shipped, you will likely get a tracking info later today or by tomorrow.


 
If someone got the wrong item in the mail _now_, what the hell do they do?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 26, 2015)

That is what the customer service is for, you contact them and ask what to do.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

I ordered mine Friday and got canceled


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 27, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> I ordered mine Friday and got canceled


 
where are you planning to order from? I am considering modchipcentral and wcrepairs.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 27, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> where are you planning to order from? I am considering modchipcentral and wcrepairs.



If you're in the west coast you should consider usar4.com. I got flashcarts from them real fast - about 4 days after ordering.


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> If you're in the west coast you should consider usar4.com. I got flashcarts from them real fast - about 4 days after ordering.


 
I am probably getting my gateway from wc, they are in Illinois and I am in Michigan so I would get it fast. The thing is, people have been having mixed views about them. So I am not completely sure.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I got a bad Gateway card from them. I keep getting filesystem error when i try to launch multi rom..

How do I go about getting a replacement..since RHS says that was an all sales are final type dea...

Can Gateway replace it for me?


----------



## ec0917 (Jan 27, 2015)

Damnnn. I ordered from RHS HK and it should arrive soon.
But what if I get a bad gateway card......?


----------



## Multiboy2k (Jan 27, 2015)

Believe it or not, this topic should be front-page news. 
Something is quietly happening in the background.  And, by the time Feb.13 gets here, it will be made extremely obvious what is really happening. There are going to be ALOT of dissapointed and butthurt people when all is said and done. Best advice is to purchase a WORKING NOW product(QQ/Sky3DS) and keep that system at 9.4.  Then, on your new system upgrade to what Big N will be releasing soon.  There are forces at work that will stop the sale of EVERYTHING.  When this happens, what you got, will be what you have and you wont be able to rebuy anything.  This topic is the future of all current selling flashcards.....you heard it here first.  And, you can thank me later.


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 27, 2015)

Has anyone else got their refund yet? I heard one person did, hopefully I can get mine because if I don't, i'll have to buy another $90 Master Prepaid Card and I can't pull those out of my wallet all the time.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 27, 2015)

sblast3 said:


> Glad that I got mine before this happened! Wonder if this has to do with the new Lobbying Firm.
> 
> RIP Real Hot Stuff


Did they pass something? Link?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 27, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> Has anyone else got their refund yet? I heard one person did, hopefully I can get mine because if I don't, i'll have to buy another $90 Master Prepaid Card and I can't pull those out of my wallet all the time.


 
Havent got refund yet


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 27, 2015)

So I ordered my gateway from USAR4.COM last night and got a tracking number tonight. I'll report back when it arrives if anyone's interested.


----------



## Multiboy2k (Jan 27, 2015)

sblast3 said:


> Glad that I got mine before this happened!  Wonder if this has to do with the new *Lobbying Firm*.
> 
> RIP Real Hot Stuff


.....Another guy awakes from the matrix. Welcome, now *you are seeing* things with your true eyes.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 27, 2015)

I need to wait for my refund from RSH.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 27, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Havent got refund yet


 
I received my cancellation e-mail while the transaction was still pending in my account, so I thought it would take no time at all to reverse a pending charge. But hours later I get a notification that the transaction has completed.


----------



## xdarkmario (Jan 27, 2015)

not to scare anyone who brought from them but...you should be a bit worried, think they got busted


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 27, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> 18h
> 
> I just lost 100$ holy shit... Never trust online again.
> 
> I am fucking sad now.


 
Just dispute the charge. You'll get your money back.


----------



## lordofthereef (Jan 27, 2015)

Bummer. Was going to order from them too. better order from someone else and quit sitting on my ass!


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 27, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> I received my cancellation e-mail while the transaction was still pending in my account, so I thought it would take no time at all to reverse a pending charge. But hours later I get a notification that the transaction has completed.


 
Mine is canceled. on the website too.



xdarkmario said:


> not to scare anyone who brought from them but...you should be a bit worried, think they got busted
> View attachment 15008


 
realhotstuff is still up.

Does anyone have receive their refund yet?


----------



## rycars (Jan 27, 2015)

refunds on credit cards are not instant
can take up to 5 business days. So don't stress. RHS is NOT A SCAMMER. They have been  around forever. they are trusted. You will get your money back


----------



## blindseer (Jan 27, 2015)

It's sad to see RHS go, I bought both my Supercard DSTwo and Gateway 3DS from them. I wiill truly miss them as they were pretty reliable for a flash card place.


----------



## caffolote (Jan 27, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I think I got a bad Gateway card from them. I keep getting filesystem error when i try to launch multi rom..
> 
> How do I go about getting a replacement..since RHS says that was an all sales are final type dea...
> 
> Can Gateway replace it for me?



Your cart is not defective, you must have misread a step. Follow the guides here carefully


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 27, 2015)

caffolote said:


> Your cart is not defective, you must have misread a step. Follow the guides here carefully


 
I forgot to update this..Not that it matters anyway since RHS is finished.. I formatted with sd formatter and then used TeraCopy to move the game to the SD card, and by some miracle multi rom menu works.


----------



## caffolote (Jan 27, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> I forgot to update this..Not that it matters anyway since RHS is finished.. I formatted with sd formatter and then used TeraCopy to move the game to the SD card, and by some miracle multi rom menu works.



Well that's good to hear. It sucks that RHS was one of the few legit shops for the Gateway


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 27, 2015)

rycars said:


> refunds on credit cards are not instant
> can take up to 5 business days. So don't stress. RHS is NOT A SCAMMER. They have been around forever. they are trusted. You will get your money back


 
Which is stupid because they told me they canceled it while the payment was still pending. I have purchased from them in the past without issue, but I've also had companies that weren't going out of business forget to process a refund before.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 27, 2015)

"oh boy"


----------



## driverdis (Jan 27, 2015)

This sucks, I got my EZFlash 3in1, EZFlash IV (GBA cart style), R4i Gold, Acekard 2i, Supercard DSTwo, and Gateway3DS from them. I always liked that they did not have the word "modchip" in the URL like others. I do not know how other sites work but I do not want the word "modchip" anywhere on the packaging, billing name, or otherwise.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow, I have been floating around in these circles for however long now and I think that is the first time I have ever seen anybody object to having modchip on the packaging/billing/return address/whatever. Possible exception for those living in places when customs decides to get a bit overzealous, though even that usually just amounts to putting "electronics sample" on the customs form.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 27, 2015)

I really dont think any shop will put modchip on the package or item declaration because it wont pass customs and will just get conficated 
They usually just put memory card adapter


----------



## KrzyInuYasha (Jan 28, 2015)

Yea, sucks this happened, they were the ones I all ways went to for Dev carts. Ordered the 24th, Charged the 25th, and was canceled by them on the 26th, Just got the refund today (27th). So for those who are worried about the canceled orders and refunds they are happening, just need to give it time.


----------



## console (Jan 28, 2015)

That is sad news! I remember realhotstuff and I ordered two Acekard 2i from it in year 2011 and never gave any problems to me. I guess Nintendo did bust realhotstuff for sell illegal flash carts. I see other websites don't have phone numbers and addresses. I afraid to order from other website and would possible steal our money without warning. If company had phone numbers and addresses are very important to us.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 28, 2015)

Sucks because they were one of the only ones who accepted other major CC  's besides visa
I remember ordering my GW and was going to buy from mod chip central for the free charge cable  but they only take visa and so does mod chips direct they both only accept visa and I only have Amex and 
MasterCard but I suppose I could just get a prepaid visa gift card and use that


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 28, 2015)

Ordered in 23 and still no refund today...


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 28, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Ordered in 23 and still no refund today...


 
I e-mailed them a few days ago and prior to monday, it may take 3-7 business days to refund. I haven't gotten mine yet


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anyone have any news on what exactly happened to them? Like did the intellectual property police raid their offices brandishing firearms and shooting up boxes of contraband?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2015)

goddamn motherfucking son of a bitch!

order 66. it's happening.

http://www.gbatemp.net/threads/nint...to-battle-gateway-3ds-sales-in-the-us.376967/


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 28, 2015)

The 3-7 business days have started, anybody get their refunds yet?



stanleyopar2000 said:


> goddamn motherfucking son of a bitch!
> 
> order 66. it's happening.
> 
> http://www.gbatemp.net/threads/nint...to-battle-gateway-3ds-sales-in-the-us.376967/


 
Why does the link lead me to the home page of gbatemp?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> Why does the link lead me to the home page of gbatemp?


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo...to-battle-gateway-3ds-sales-in-the-us.376967/

goddamnit. I need to buy a Gateway right fucking NOW before it's too late.

I GURANTEE so that the hacking community doesn't take it out on BAF (Belgium anti-piracy federation..which is like Nintendo's bitch for anything anti-piracy) they forced them to take down their shit and be quiet about it. But we really fucking know what's going on and who's responsible.

Due to the fact that they cannot honor previous requests means that either all their shit got seized or they were cease and desisted. Either way...Nintendo lobbying is to blame. The Gov't didn't give two shit's about RHS until they threw money at them.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2015)

they cant shut down the shops in china


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> they cant shut down the shops in china


 
no but they can get the government to fearmonger the public to make it a federal offense or a federal infraction against the DMCA so nobody attempts to buy them because they are scared shitless. Money talks.

EDIT: YES THEY DID: they shut down realhotstuff.hk. it's fucking boned. The entire site is gone.
And the .com looks like a hackneed website cobbled up together with Google Pages in 30 minutes. They were shut down.

Nintendo is using the gov't to go for the throat. Soon Modchipcentral and others will be next. If they can't stop gateway's reverse engineering tech. They will stop all suppliers so no one can get it.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 28, 2015)

This is why people eventually need a way to be able to play ds/3ds roms from a SD card without having to buy a flash cart.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2015)

Joy, now we have conspiracy theory types spamming up the thread along with panicked types.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

Still waiting for refund. When I will get my money back. Will try with nds-card.com


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

Refund received on 4day business


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 29, 2015)

Gateway will be arriving this afternoon. Ordered Sunday night so less than 4 days later. Very impressive. I highly recommend you guys to order from usar4.com


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 29, 2015)

it's confirmed. Their chinese supplier got caught. the .com website is still alive but a shell of its former self while the .HK domain is just plain gone


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 29, 2015)

Jesus, calm the fuck down on getting refunds. Just wait 5 - 7 business days for a refund. It is not the end of the world to buy a gateway cartridge. Sheesh.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> Jesus, calm the fuck down on getting refunds. Just wait 5 - 7 business days for a refund. It is not the end of the world to buy a gateway cartridge. Sheesh.



I disagree. This is 2015. People aren't supposed to wait a full week for a refund. When I cancel or return an item on Amazon, I get my refund in 2-3 days.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 29, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Joy, now we have conspiracy theory types spamming up the thread along with panicked types.


Hurr durr lobbyists are a "conspiracy theory"
But yeah I doubt that N will succeed in anything besides making an example out of a few resellers
But N did succeed in shutting down bung enterprises in HK back in the N64 days and game doctor 64 did become really rare and hard to get ahold of but his was when HK was still under britbong rule might be harder now that it has been returned to communist Chinese rule  funny thing is that you britbongs have even Worse government than communist china


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 29, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I disagree. This is 2015. People aren't supposed to wait a full week for a refund. When I cancel or return an item on Amazon, I get my refund in 2-3 days.


It also depends what bank you have.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a friend who wants a GW but doesn't have a visa ,seems like RHS was the only one in the US that accepted CC's other than visa modchipsdirect and modchipcentral only accept visa 
I also had no visa and RHS was the only US supplier close by that accepted cards other than visa
So anyone know of any other GW resellers in the US that take MasterCard ?
Preferably on the east coast 
Or can I just get a prepaid visa gift card and use that?


----------



## driverdis (Jan 29, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> it's confirmed. Their chinese supplier got caught.


 
Do you have proof of this? if so, post it here. Proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> it's confirmed. Their chinese supplier got caught. the .com website is still alive but a shell of its former self while the .HK domain is just plain gone


 
Fake they just closed


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 29, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Fake they just closed


 

with successful business model they had...why on earth would they just "close?

if DX didn't get pwned by the ESA, you can bet your ass they would still be selling Acekards, R4's and probably Gateway..

federal intervention happened. And it's something they can't tell us.


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 29, 2015)

Got my refund on my mastercard prepaid card! You guys don't have to worry. Now, what website should i order from?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 29, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> Got my refund on my mastercard prepaid card! You guys don't have to worry. Now, what website should i order from?



that's my question...with Nintendo dropping the hammer...I probably should act fast


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 30, 2015)

Price is always 100$+ for me... damn CAD dollar...


----------



## Nemmay (Feb 5, 2015)

weatMod said:


> Hurr durr lobbyists are a "conspiracy theory"
> But yeah I doubt that N will succeed in anything besides making an example out of a few resellers
> But N did succeed in shutting down bung enterprises in HK back in the N64 days and game doctor 64 did become really rare and hard to get ahold of but his was when HK was still under britbong rule might be harder now that it has been returned to communist Chinese rule  funny thing is that you britbongs have even Worse government than communist china



It's a shame that RHS is completely screwed, they were a really reliable reseller that was based in the US and was very punctual with shipping. If you ordered something from there you'd have it within a few days to a week, which was very appealing.

Anyone care to summarize the what exactly happened to cause this?

Warning: Long post with random information; I'm tired and I need to step away from the internet at night.

I've personally bought my R4, CycloDS (I personally loved the aesthetic of the cart itself, and at the time of it's release, it was one of the best options. Not to mention, I still use that mental tin it came in for storing my self-rolled cigarettes), Acekard 2i, and DSTWO (I honestly hate the way it feels so fragile compared to other carts, but it's probably the best DS option at this time).

I was considering getting a GW from them since my 3DS is still on the Smash FW (it came with it out of box; I was personally hoping for a lower firmware).

Anyways, with the 3DS, I'm willing to bet that flashcarts will end up being a thing of the past in the future. It's only a matter of time until the Wii U and 3DS are hacked to the extent that from a user perspective, you can easily perform a softmod and be able to do whatever you want.

It's a shame there's so many ways you can be legally boned for developing hacks for a console and releasing them. That fear of being sued prevents some people with the ability to make progress in the scene from either getting started in the first place, or releasing what they've worked on.

Just hope that the people that stumble upon a way to accomplish this aren't in the flashcart business, because they will withhold such findings to insure people's reliance on paying for more flashcarts.

Nintendo did succeed in getting Bung shut down, and it's taken until the past few years for alternatives (albeit, better) such as the following:

Neo 64 Myth - Completely crap from an economic and convenience point of view

Everdrive 64 - Adequately made, lots of updates, various design revisions that may leave buyers of older revisions of the product unsatisfied.

64drive - Well made, two revisions, the v1 which was sent to beta testers and the v2 which is what is still sold, and recently had a considerably different and well polished firmware update; however, it lacks the community the ED64 has, and various features such as cheats. It's probably the best option for development if you know what you're doing though.

I've personally considered reverse engineering the 64drive's software and developing an alternative menu similar to the one someone made for the ED64 that first introduced features to that product such as cheats. I just haven't been able to get around to it, and I'm not going to make any promises of a release as I may not be personally satisfied with the quality if I ever do get around to working on it. I honestly just want a cheat feature for my 64drive that isn't a hassle like my current approach, which is just modifying the assembly of the ROM and so forth. Which is kind of a fruitless venture for some of the RARE titles since a good portion of the games are encrypted (Curse you, DK64).

Note: My apologies for going so off-topic, I just really love the N64.. It was my first home console that was actually *mine* and I have many good gaming memories from it. Not to mention, the way the Gameshark worked for the N64 was really fascinating to me and sparked and interest in a lot of development oriented activities that persist to this day.


----------



## cracker (Feb 5, 2015)

I just got an auto-generated email to review the GW. Their site is pitiful now with only a handful of travel bags.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 5, 2015)

cracker said:


> I just got an auto-generated email to review the GW. Their site is pitiful now with only a handful of travel bags.


??? private beta included?


----------



## cracker (Feb 5, 2015)

Not a review like that. A few weeks after you get any item you bought from them an auto-generated email asks you to submit a review for their site.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 5, 2015)

speaking of Flascarts..my GATEWAY from ModchipsDirect hasn't shipped yet...others say they haven't had any problems but just like RHS they are based in the USA. What gives?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 5, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> speaking of Flascarts..my GATEWAY from ModchipsDirect hasn't shipped yet...others say they haven't had any problems but just like RHS they are based in the USA. What gives?


they did run out of stock a while ago, and didn't talk about it
then they suddenly sent an email to their customers stating that they had stocked and they would recieve their tracking codes soon
when did you order?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 5, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> they did run out of stock a while ago, and didn't talk about it
> then they suddenly sent an email to their customers stating that they had stocked and they would recieve their tracking codes soon
> when did you order?


 

on the 2nd. Their website had the bundle sold out but not the Gateway itself


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 5, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> on the 2nd. Their website had the bundle sold out but not the Gateway itself


have you emailed them?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 5, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> have you emailed them?


 

yep. just sent one today....have you dealt with them before? seems like i'm not the only affected one here


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 5, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> yep. just sent one today....have you dealt with them before? seems like i'm not the only affected one here


no sorry
but i did have some simillar issues with new3dscard, xmas delay turned out
if you are outside the uk they use singapore post air mail, which takes 2 weeks to greece
i ordered on the 29 december, it took a month


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 5, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> no sorry
> but i did have some simillar issues with new3dscard, xmas delay turned out
> if you are outside the uk they use singapore post air mail, which takes 2 weeks to greece
> i ordered on the 29 december, it took a month


 

wow....i'm an idiot..they sent me an email with the tracking information. I was just thrown off because on the website it says NO TRACKING DATA FOUND [the email (which was forgotten about) had the information](so it's probably website tracking module on the website they don't use anymore) 

it should arrive today = 3 

btw I highly recommend them...I got my email replied to in the same hour and they shipped it next day


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 14, 2015)

Yep. Sad to see RHS no longer selling flash carts.  I bought a memor32 from them a LONG time back, a DS1, an evolution, my ezflash 3in1, and a ds2 from them.  Never had a problem with them, fast shipping, right item, and good if not best prices.

I was pretty disappointed to go check out their site to pick up a backup memor32(just in case), ezflash, and 3ds carts only to find that the .com site is now a joke, and the .hk site just says store closed.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 14, 2015)

cutterjohn said:


> I was pretty disappointed to go check out their site to pick up a backup memor32(just in case)


You know you can just install fmcb eliminating the need for a memor32 right?


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 14, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> You know you can just install fmcb eliminating the need for a memor32 right?


Yep.  I only really used the memor to do the initial setup, but it can also be used as a large save card which are hard to find now.


----------



## ferret7463 (Feb 20, 2015)

since RHS is gone, can some one direct me to a trust worthy site that accepts master card? Most of the ones that i tracked down only accepts Visa?  If possible one located in the U.S.. Thank you if you can help.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 20, 2015)

Your unlikely going to find any flashcart vendor in the US that takes mastercard.


They all got the same M.O., they are only closed.

You can try these guys: https://www.wcrepairs.com/en/


----------



## ferret7463 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you *how_do_i_do_that* , They were sold out of gate ways but i went ahead and got myself R4I Gold Deluxe edition, for $40. I'll give it a try.

Just a little update, they were pretty quick and the product R4 Gold 3DS will hold me over til they show off the DSTWO +.  Thank you once again.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 5, 2015)

UPDATE:

RealHotStuff's China Domain seems to be back under another name

realhotstuff.hk redirects to: http://www.0shippingzone.com/

and their contact email is "[email protected]"

might want to verify first,,could be a scammer who bought the domain and is posing as revived.

the USA .com address is still lame as ever



> _ANOTHER THREAD KILLED BY STANLEYOPAR2000_


----------

